# Monitorização Criosfera - 2010



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 14:23)

Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2010.


*Link's úteis:*

 Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
 Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
 The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
 The Cryosphere at a Glance
 U.S. Snow Monitoring
 International Arctic Buoy Programme
 The North Pole Environmental Observatory
 Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
 United States Antarctic Program


*
Tópicos de anos anteriores:*

 Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 14:24)

2010 começa com uma novidade na observação da área da superfície de gelo no Hemisfério Norte e no Hemisfério Sul.

As observações através de satélites desta componente climática, começaram a ser feitas em 1979, e ao longo dos últimos anos, as anomalias dessa superfície eram tidas em conta segundo uma normal de 22 anos: 1979-2000. 

No entanto, em 2010, a área da superfície de gelo já se comparará a uma normal de 30 anos. Período entre 1979 e 2008.

Assim, e neste momento, estamos assim:


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 09:51)

Situação actual da área de superfície de gelo nos pólos.

Árctico








Antárctico


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2010 às 23:54)

Aparentemente olhando para vários gráficos e alguns relatório parece que a extensão do gelo no Ártico está com o melhor nível desde 2001 embora essa conclusão seja divergente conforme os vários sites e metodologias de cálculo. Mas sem dúvida que andará próximo da média. Agora teoricamente já passámos o pico anual, vamos acompanhando a evolução até aos mínimos de Setembro.
















Em termos de antiguidade claro que o cenário já não é tão simpático, mas de qualquer forma mostra uma recuperação interessante


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2010 às 10:56)

NASA divulgou uma excelente simulação da cobertura de gelo no Ártico, a evolução entre o mínimo do início de Setembro e o máximo de finais de Março

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc-aS0rwZNI"]YouTube- 2010 Arctic sea ice animation[/ame]












*Alta resolução 6400x3600  10 Mb:*

http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/440719main_SeaIce_2010_V15_STILL.jpg
http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a003600/a003698/index.html


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2010 às 13:37)

Depois de em Abril, a área de superfície de gelo no Árctico ter registado os valores mais elevados desde 2003, nas últimas semanas, o degelo sofreu uma significativa aceleração.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2010 às 12:37)

Continua acelerado o degelo no árctico.







Por sua vez, no antárctico a área de superfície de gelo continua bastante acima do normal para a época.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2010 às 12:11)

No Árctico, à quase um mês que a área de superfície de gelo se mantém em valores mínimos para a época. A anomalia é de quase 2 milhões de quilómetros quadrados. 







Área da superfície de 27 de Junho de 1994 (dia em que a anomalia era próxima de zero), comparada com a área de superfície de gelo verificada ontem.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2010 às 14:34)

Não é só a América do Sul que anda com temperaturas abaixo do normal.

O Antárctico está com uma anomalia positiva na área de superfície de gelo espantosa.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2010 às 12:49)

*Onda de calor na Europa quebra recorde na redução dos gelos árticos*

A atual onda de calor que castiga a Europa está batendo recordes históricos na redução da superfície congelada no Ártico, informou o serviço federal de hidrometeorologia e monitoramento ambiental russo (SFHMR) nesta terça-feira. "Em junho foi marcado um recorde de degelo. Se o calor continuar - e isto é o que dizem as previsões -, em agosto, teremos um mínimo histórico da superfície de gelos marítimos no Ártico", afirmou o chefe do SFHMR, Alexandr Frolov.
Uma situação parecida foi observada em 2007, quando a superfície dos gelos árticos no fim do verão foi reduzido a 4,4 milhões de quilômetros quadrados, frente ao volume habitual de 8 milhões no verão e de 11 milhões no inverno. 
Dentre as consequências negativas, Frolov destaca o aumento do nível de água nos oceanos, que causar inundações de ilhas e territórios litorâneos, assim como a destruição de ecossistemas e o desaparecimento de várias espécies de peixes e outros animais. Mesmo assim, o chefe do SFHMR declarou que, por enquanto, não há razões para se fazer "previsões catastróficos relacionadas ao aquecimento global", segundo a agência oficial russa "Itar-Tass". 
"A atual onda de calor não confirma nem desmente a teoria do aquecimento climático", falou o especialista, que esclareceu que, para se fazer conclusões neste campo, são necessárias observações durante, pelo menos, 30 anos. Enquanto isso, a imprensa afirma que a onda de calor vivida na Rússia pode se repetir nos próximos anos, como indicam as previsões, e que isso pode aumentar o derretimento dos gelos perpétuos, que ocupam 69 % do território russo. 
Segundo o jornal "Moskovski komsomolets", o permafrost da zona siberiana do rio Yenisei, que possui uma espessura média de 10 metros, já derreteu 3,5 metros neste ano, meio metro a mais que o máximo habitualmente registrado nos finais de verão. Na cidade de Igarka, ao norte do círculo polar ártico, onde os prédios são construídos sobre pilares de concreto, várias casas começaram a apresentar fendas perigosas, obrigando os moradores a abandonar o local, diz a mesma fonte. A estação científica que monitora o estado das geleiras também foi afetado por este problema, já que o afundamento do terreno criou rachaduras nas paredes do prédio. 

Último Segundo


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 13:00)

Gerofil disse:


> "Em junho foi marcado um recorde de degelo. Se o calor continuar - e isto é o que dizem as previsões -, em agosto, teremos um mínimo histórico da superfície de gelos marítimos no Ártico", afirmou o chefe do SFHMR, Alexandr Frolov.



É verdade que Junho foi marcado por um permanente recorde de degelo no Árctico, mas felizmente em Julho houve uma desaceleração do degelo. A anomalia negativa continua bastante acentuada, mas mais longe de 2007, altura em que se bateu o recorde de menor área de superfície de gelo no Árctico. 






Nos últimos 3 dias, voltou a dar-se uma aceleração do degelo, que se deve às altas temperaturas no norte da sibéria.


----------



## Kispo (21 Jul 2010 às 14:00)

exactamente! é noticias como estas que tb deveriam passar na comunicação social! mas não! 

Mostrar mais gelo no antartico e um artico a recuperar não interessam!
É preciso que morram dezenas de pessoas pelo frio para encaixarem a noticia "fria" do sul da america do sul no telejornal ...

falizmente que algumas mentiras têm os dias contados...



AnDré disse:


> É verdade que Junho foi marcado por um permanente recorde de degelo no Árctico, mas felizmente em Julho houve uma desaceleração do degelo. A anomalia negativa continua bastante acentuada, mas mais longe de 2007, altura em que se bateu o recorde de menor área de superfície de gelo no Árctico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 01:47)

*Massa de gelo de 260 m2 separou-se de um glaciar da Gronelândia*



> Um glaciar com um tamanho 4 vezes superior ao da ilha de Manhatan separou-se dos dois principais glaciares da Gronelândia. É já considerado o maior evento do género dos últimos 50 anos.
> 
> A nova "ilha de gelo" tem uma extensão de 100 metros quadrados (qualquer coisa como 260 metros quadrados) e uma espessura superior a metade da altura do Empire State Building, segundo Andreas Muenchow, professor de ciência e engenharia na Universidade de Delaware.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (7 Ago 2010 às 03:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Massa de gelo de 260 m2 separou-se de um glaciar da Gronelândia*



Mas que grande confusão vai para aí com as áreas em m2!! 

Primeiro era 4x a ilha de manhatan, depois era 100 metros quadrados (que são 260m2)?? Pior ainda.. 

Se forem 260km2 ainda acredito! É que 100 metros quadrados são mesmo 100m2, ou seja, é como um quintal com 10m de lado! 260m2 são como uma horta de 16m de lado. Mas se forem 260km2, já são como uma ilha de 16 km de lado!

Essa notícia deveria ir direitinha para o tópico dos tesourinhos deprimentes!


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 12:50)

Estamos a chegar a altura em que se atinge o mínimo de área de superficie de gelo no Árctico e o máximo no Antárctico.

No que diz respeito ao Árctico, está agora com a 3ª menor área de superfície de gelo, desde 1979. 
E pelas imagens de satélite, parece que pela 2ª vez, o Árctico voltou a ser circum-navegável.  












Quanto ao Antárctico, permanece com uma anomalia positiva de área de superfície de gelo, embora menos significativa agora que no mês passado. Aliás, parece mesmo que o máximo de gelo no Antárctico já foi atingido.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 13:53)

> The Arctic Ocean is capped by a dynamic layer of sea ice that grows each winter and shrinks each summer, reaching its yearly minimum extent each fall. NASA's Aqua satellite used microwaves to capture this snapshot of Arctic sea ice on September 3, 2010. The yearly minimum had not yet been reached, but past history says the low point should occur sometime in mid-September.
> 
> Everything on Earth’s surface – including humans – emits microwave radiation, though the properties vary with the emitter. The AMSR-E microwave sensor on Aqua relies on those emissions to map the planet. Ice emits more microwave radiation than water, so ice-covered waters appear much brighter than the open ocean to the AMSR-E sensor (see top image). This difference allows the satellite to capture a year-round sea ice record, despite cloud cover and months of polar night.
> 
> ...



http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=45766


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 12:15)

Depois do último post do Mário, a área da superfície de gelo do Árctico ainda diminuiu um pouco, aproximando-se dos níveis de 2008.
Neste momento encontra-se já a recuperar terreno.
Apesar disso, este ano parece ter sido o 3º ano com a menor área de superfície de gelo, muito perto dos mínimos de 2008 (2ºano com a menor área), mas ainda relativamente longe dos níveis de 2007 (ano em que se deu o maior degelo do Árctico). 






Situação actual (Continua a ser circum-navegável) 






Quanto ao Antárctico, tem estado com uma situação um pouco atípica este ano. Atingiu a superfície máxima de superfície de gelo no inicio de Agosto (com uma anomalia positiva bastante acentuada), mas desde então tem estado a decrescer, encontrando-se a anomalia de área de gelo também em valores negativos (quando comparado com o período 1979-2008). 







Ao nível global, até inicio de Agosto, a situação encontrava-se praticamente sem anomalia. Aquilo que o Árctico tinha a menos, tinha o Antárctico a mais.
Mas agora, com ambas as regiões com anomalias negativas, a anomalia de gelo global é acentuada.


----------



## Kispo (1 Out 2010 às 17:53)

Bem voltámos a ter recuperação...

Ártico

AMSR-E






DMI






Antártico (ver link oficial abaixo)

http://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/images/daily_images/S_timeseries.png


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2010 às 19:58)

A área de gelo no Árctico está a a recuperar bem, esperemos que a recuperação se mantenha


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

Este estudo sobre o gelo antárctico apresentado pela NASA http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/20100108_Is_Antarctica_Melting.html afirma que, apesar de se poder observar em determinados anos um aumento da superfície de gelo, o seu volume se encontra em decrescimento contínuo e acelerado há décadas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Ao longo do mês de Dezembro, a anomalia da área da superfície de gelo no árctico tem-se vindo a acentuar, uma vez que a área tem crescido de forma mais lenta do que é habitual.







A maior anomalia localiza-se na Baía de Hudson, que por esta altura já deveria estar completamente congelada.







Também na costa leste do Canadá, a anomalia negativa é acentuada.






Pelo menos durante os próximos 7 dias, a anomalia da temperatura nessas regiões deverá manter-se positiva.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

A área de superfície de gelo no Árctico no mês de Dezembro de 2010, foi a mais baixa para o mês, desde que se começaram a fazer medições por satélite em 1978. 













> Arctic sea ice extent for December 2010 was the lowest in the satellite record for that month. These low ice conditions are linked to a strong negative phase of the Arctic Oscillation, similar to the situation that dominated the winter of 2009-2010.
> 
> Overview of conditions
> 
> ...



National Snow and Ice Data Center


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Como já referi nos topicos de previsão sazonal, todo o periodo dos ultimos 1 a 2 anos foi de intensas trocas energeticas entre o Polo e os Trópicos...tal facto levou á diminuição do re-freezing outonal.

As previsões apontam para um grdual arrefecimento no Artico este ano, á medida que se dá uma estabilização nas teleconexões,...com o Verão a ser fresco, e a causar menos degelo que nos ultimos anos


----------

